# My poor fish!



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't believe what happened yesterday...My beautiful Maroon clown "Maggie" got stuck in my Remora pump! I bought the skimmer used from a fellow hobbyist and he forgot to give me the plastic filter piece that goes over the part of the pump that sucks in the water...I was concerned about getting that piece but couldn't find it at any LFS. OK Back to the story of my fish....I walked by my tank yesterday and saw her body sticking out of the pump not moving at all. I about fainted! I turned off the pump and when she fell out she looked dead, her body was curled up like when a fish dies and she had a indention ring around her head from the suction and one of her eyes was popped out or swollen! I held her in my hand under the water and saw that she was barely breathing out of one gill so I started swishing her around in my hand and then she started breathing out of the other gill I continued moving her back and forth in the water and then she started moving her fins and slowly swam out of my hand but dove face first in the rock. At this point I thought for sure she was going to die but I wasn't going to give up on her so I tried to grab her again to gently move her through the water like I had been doing but when my hand got close she got spooked and swan behind a big rock and fell to the bottom of the tank. Now I was thinking OH NO she will die back there and I won't be able to get her out. Then suddenly she swam up towards me and into her favorite spot and was swimming there for the rest of the day. Today her eye isn't swollen anymore and she is swimming all over the tank eating well and acting normal. She still has a ring around her head but I am sure that will heal in time. I love her so much and literally cried when it happened and I get choked up when I start telling people because I feel so bad for her and how traumatizing that must have been. I am so happy she pulled through and is acting like her usual self, she is one tough little fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Good stuff right there. Just goes to show you how tough these lil guys are.:thumbsup:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Phew - that was a close call. That would have freaked me out too. Isn't it funny how much you can care for your favorite fish?

I'm so glad she is OK!!


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you! I am so happy she made it and yes I am attached to all of my fish but she was particularly special to me because she was the first fish I put in the 75 gallon. I was looking forward to having her for many years, like my other clown in the reef tank, and watching her grow up because Maroon clowns will get big. Now she is my little survivor :lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I just checked out your video. What a great job you did on that. And I choked on my wine when you introduced Jenny from the rock!! :rofl:

Maggie is gorgeous as are all of your other fish. That blenny shot is amazing!! 

Did you post this vid. in the saltwater section?


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for watching it! LOL yes everyone loves Jenny The Blenny I hope you didn't spill any wine :lol:

I posted the video In the Meet the Community section


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I never spill my wine LOL (well - hardly ever).

You should def. post that video here. It's so good with the music, the fisy intros., and the editing that was done. :thumbsup:

Saltwater Fish Pictures and Videos


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

I always spill wine lol and can never keep a set of wine glasses very long without breaking them:lol:

And I just posted it to that forum :-D

Thank you again!


----------

